# How to make stencils for case?



## N3trox (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, i want to spray paint a RoG or AMD logo on my case. I think the best way is using a stencil. How should i do it? After printing the logo i wanted which is suitable for this job  What kind of material should i cut to? Thick cardboard or normal paperboard? And how exaclty am i supposed to do it? I was thinking of putting the printed image on it then cutting nice and straight from the lines with a razor.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2013)

I would use something like painters tape over the area...lay the stencil on top of the painters tape....cut both at once. Remove paper template, and then peel the tape off the chassis as needed.

With cardboard or paperboard, you are going to have softer lines around the stencil from over spray, with tape the lines will be sharp and true.

You could also get a sheet like a vinyl sticker. Cut the pattern, apply the sticker, and paint then.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2013)

just use the print as the stencil. cut out the blacked portions.

cover area with masking tape, dont forget to overlay the eges about 2mm. 
put stencil over top, mark masking tape with stencil and pen.
use sharpie to cut it out. paint. finish.
two three colors would require more stencils, and you habing to cover up the area more times. having two guide points is a good idea.


----------



## N3trox (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll be just using 1 colour. So i am covering the are with masking band, putting the printed logo on the case, sticking with masking tape on whole again, drawing the lines on stencil, then cutting out the black places that im supposed to.? Nice, thanks for the answer. I hope i won't damage the case itself while cutting the stencil with sharpie.  I will do a practice on a thick cardboard and see if it's like as i wanted.  Thanks again much appreciated. poor man's mod.


----------



## N3trox (Jun 16, 2013)

And btw can i use this as a stencil? ^^

http://www.google.com.tr/imgres?um=...start=0&ndsp=36&tx=102&ty=68&biw=1920&bih=955


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

thats not mine :O

there is another thing named kustom PCs 
i am kustom pc mawds XD

oh the hor or.


----------



## N3trox (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol. I think it's ok to use it as a stencil right? ^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

sure.


----------

